
The richest 10% hold 76% of the wealth - known
http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/18/pf/wealth-inequality/
======
tdkl
>Families at the 90th percentile saw their wealth grow by 54% between 1989 and
2013.

>Those at the 50th percentile only experienced a 4% rise during the same
period.

>And those at the 25th percentile actually saw their wealth drop by 6%.

Trickle-down economics my ass. Also the western middle class got hit the most
by globalization [1].

[1] [https://hbr.org/2016/05/why-the-global-1-and-the-asian-
middl...](https://hbr.org/2016/05/why-the-global-1-and-the-asian-middle-class-
have-gained-the-most-from-globalization)

